# Connecting two FN cages?



## CritterHeaven

Has anyone done this? I know I saw pictures on another thread (probably the cage setup one?) of someone doing this for ferrets. I want to connect two cages together so that the bottom level is two cages long and so is the top (though of course the bottom and top are not connected, if that makes sense).

I know I need to take off the two sides that are facing and hopefully can do that without crashing the whole thing down (hedgies will go in carriers during this process just in case!) But what is the best way to acually CONNECT them together? That is make sure they hold tightly to each other? I was thinking of putting a gazillion zip ties around the openings but wondered if there was a better way to do this?

I am going to go back and search for that picture and see if I can tell what they used. And google it of course...


----------



## NoDivision

That's a cool idea, they would have so much room! My though would be zip ties zip ties zip ties! They make everything better


----------



## CritterHeaven

Yes that is the only way i can think of as well. The wheels lock in to place so that would help keep them together too. I am just hoping I dont have to take them all apart to get it done. :shock: 

I cannot seem to find anything on the web. It just gives me links to stacking up not across. Still searching on here though, I know I saw pictures posted.


----------



## Nancy

Many chin and ferret people put two together and I've not seen any photos showing zip ties. 

I took a quick look at my FN but where it is positioned I can't get a good look at the sides so not really sure how it could be done without using zip ties. 

Perhaps join one of the ferret forums and ask how to do it.


----------



## CritterHeaven

Thanks Nancy. Good idea. That is where google keeps sending me when I do a search. I can see a few people asking the question but not the answers. I want to make sure it is safe. 

I like the ferret nation cages but really wish the room was more horizontal with less vertical space. Neither of my hedgies seemed too interested in the loft so I took it out since it was realy just taking up space on the main floor.


----------



## LarryT

You could take them to a welding shop and have trhem spot welded,that might be alittle tough though transporting and getting in and out of the house.


----------



## CritterHeaven

I wonder if my husband could do that? How permanent would that be though?


----------



## MissC

Jamie does a fair amount of welding and says...with a puffed out chest..."if you're a good welder, any weld can be un-done". Or something along those lines - soon as that chest starts to inflate, I stop listening. :roll: 

I was going to suggest metal clips? If it was me, I would have a good idea of what the thickness is of the two 'edges' that need to be stuck together then cruise up and down the hardware aisle and see if any metal clips could be made to work. (I would actually send Mr Puffed-Chest to the hardware store...I just make it sound like there's no way he could do it, then sit back and wait). :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven

My Mr Puffed Up chest is travelling for the next week or so. I may have to make that visit myself! I could actually use the round metal clamps that you use to connect pipes. I have a bunch of them in my aquarium tool kit when I clamp hoses on to pumps etc. I could probably bend them well enough to fit around the edges.

I think I will take one up to the critter room and see if that might work.

Thanks!!


----------



## CritterHeaven

I got on to a ferret forum as Nancy suggested. Sounds like some people use hose clamps (which is what I was thinking of when Ms C suggested metal clips) and some people weld and some people just zip tie.

I did see an interesting idea though. Someone did mention that when you put the two cages side by side the two inside doors tended to get in each others way. For that reason they attached them front to back instead of side to side. So you end up with one cage that is 36 long and 48 wide instead of what I was thinking (72 long and 24 inches wide) or the standard which is 36 inches long and 24 inches wide.

Lots of ways to do this. Looks like I have an afternoon project...

Thanks for the pointers all. I will try to get some pictures up once I have it done.


----------



## CritterHeaven

In case you are interested, here is the thread I looked through on ferret.com. It has the picture I was thinking I had seen here before.

http://forum.ferret.com/tm.aspx?&m=1031 ... ed&mpage=1


----------



## NoDivision

That ferret cage is AMAZING, holy cow!


----------



## ic1025

For the people who own a FN cage, How high off the ground is the bottom of the opening of the cage? Also, is there a such thing as "too much room" to a hedgie?


----------



## CritterHeaven

The bottom of the lowest level cage is about 14 or 15 inches off the ground. 

I dont know that realistically we could ever give them too much room, given the territory they cover in the wild. But I assume they need a "home base" corner where they are comfortable. Their "den", wheel, food and water etc. If they had a long "run" besides that I think it would be all to the good.

I am sure others with more knowledge of the hedgehog can chime in.

I have not had a chance to connect the cages yet. Other mom and household type duties came up yesterday. Still trying to figure out if I want to get another hedgehog because if I do that I would not have enough cages if I hooked my current ones together.


----------



## tut

do you mean like this, with out the ramps though?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... 29,r:3,s:0


----------



## CritterHeaven

Yes that is connected side to side. i think that picture may be of the same setup as I posted the link for but without all the decorations (the background or something looks the same). 

I do actually kind of like the back to front idea as well.


I am still planning on doing this, hoping to get some free time this coming weekend since Monday is a holiday here in the US.

If I double their space, I could set up some cool areas for them to play or hunt in right in their cage to augment their outside the cage time and interest. I know Ms C has decorated Snarf's (and soon SUMOs) cage to help keep him interested.


----------



## SnufflePuff

Zip ties are what I've seen used on my ferret forum.

As far as too much room, not an issue as long as there's enough heating to accompany all of that room. I'd use space heaters to heat the whole room if I were you, otherwise you're going to need a CHE on each level of each cage. 

Would love to see pics when you're done!


----------

